
Analysts see China cloud as potential doorway to large market - samizdis
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2020/05/26/are_chinese_clouds_contenders/
======
verdverm
Must be short term memory, did they forget what happens when a company goes to
China? (the doorway leads to somewhere, but not what was advertised

